# Do you live in (or near) Calgary?



## PrairieGirl (May 10, 2019)

Check out my post in "Distressed" if you can get away next week!


----------



## Tacoma (May 10, 2019)

PrairieGirl said:


> Check out my post in "Distressed" if you can get away next week!


Great offer wish I could go.


----------



## Meow (May 12, 2019)

PrairieGirl said:


> Check out my post in "Distressed" if you can get away next week!


What is "Distressed"? Where do you find your post?


----------



## amycurl (May 12, 2019)

Meow said:


> What is "Distressed"? Where do you find your post?


You have to be a paid TUG member to see that thread and the posts within it.


----------

